# avoir accés a ses docs DD sur box SFR



## aureseth (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tout le monde.

SFR offre la possibilité, grace a à sa boxe, de branché un disque dur qui devraient donc être accessible depuis tous les pc et mac. La boxe fait office de passerelle.

http://assistance.sfr.fr/internet_n...un-disque-dur-ou-cle-usb-neufbox/fc-463-70371

Dans cet exemple on nous montre qu'on peut voir ses contenus graces à windows media, mais pour les utilisateurs mac ?

Merci

PS:

Sur finder, je vois ma box, mais ne peux m'y connecter (invité ne marche pas)


----------



## jeromedeuf (12 Février 2011)

j'ai le même problème, ma clé est branchée, formatée en FAT32, j'ai activé le partage de fichiers sur l'interface de la box mais le finder ne m'affiche pas la clé. Je n'ai rien trouvé non plus sur "google est ton ami".

EDIT: en cherchant encore et encore, j'ai trouvé: tu tapes l'adresse "smb://neufbox/" dans safari et là, la clé apparait dans le finder


----------



## Oizo (12 Février 2011)

Vous êtes allé sur Réseau dans le Finder ? Chez moi cela fonctionne :


----------



## jeromedeuf (13 Février 2011)

oui, chez moi ça fonctionne, je peux lire et écrire sur les clés


----------



## aureseth (14 Février 2011)

Chanceux vous êtes !

Moi je n'arrive pas du tout à me connecter au réseau.
Dans le finder je vois bien neufbox, mais je ne peux m'y connecter.
Je ne sais pas quels identifiant ils veulent.


----------



## Oizo (14 Février 2011)

aureseth a dit:


> Chanceux vous êtes !
> 
> Moi je n'arrive pas du tout à me connecter au réseau.
> Dans le finder je vois bien neufbox, mais je ne peux m'y connecter.
> Je ne sais pas quels identifiant ils veulent.



Pour ma part aucun identifiant à rentrer, cela fonctionne en lecture et en écriture en laissant "Invité".

Dans la page de config de la neufbox, tu as bien choisi les dossiers à partager ?


----------



## aureseth (17 Février 2011)

Il me semble bien que oui, j'ai activer la fonction, et sur mon pc avec seven, j'ai accés à me videos, musique, images (par le lecteur windows)


----------



## Oizo (17 Février 2011)

aureseth a dit:


> Il me semble bien que oui, j'ai activer la fonction, et sur mon pc avec seven, j'ai accés à me videos, musique, images (par le lecteur windows)



Oui ça c'est la fonction "Serveur multimédia" de la box, cela ne fonctionne pas sur Mac à part avec un logiciel spécifique (je n'en ai pas trouvé de gratuit qui fonctionne). Par contre il y a une autre fonction qui s'appelle "Partage de fichier", et cette fonction marche sur Mac sans rien installer de supplémentaire.


----------



## aureseth (17 Février 2011)

merci, je test ca dès demain


----------



## Nonoo18 (18 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour a tous , 
Voila je suis sous os / 10.9.5  macbook pro donc je me permet de faire remonter ce sujet 
J'ai une box sfr avec un dd branché dessus impossible d'accéder a ce disque dur 
adresse que j'utilise : smb//adressebox/nomdemondd

Bien sur tout marche a merveille sous window ...
Quand je me connecte sous mac a l'adresse du dessus on me dit version du serveur pas pris en charge 

Merci de votre aide j'ai essayé plein de chose ligne de commande dans le terminal , mais rien ne marche `

merci


----------

